# Memoria en kit FPGA Cliclone II Altera



## emaaw (Sep 5, 2015)

Buenas! Les comento que recientemente adquirí un kit de desarrollo con un Ciclone II. No he tenido demasiado tiempo para ponerme a conocer la placa ni el lenguaje(Verilog HDL en mi caso). Este es el primer FPGA que tengo en mis manos, así que seguí el tutorial de Altera sobre "MI primer FPGA tutorial"(Muy recomendado para novatos como yo: https://www.altera.com/content/dam/altera-www/global/en_US/pdfs/literature/tt/tt_my_first_fpga.pdf). Vale la pena destacar que cuando conecte el kit, justo después de sacarlo del empaque y sin haberlo programado, los tres leds que posee el kit comenzaron a realizar una secuencia, como si tuviera una programación inicial con la que viene. Bueno, luego de terminar el tutorial llego el momento de la verdad: Programarlo. Realizo los pasos a seguir y logro programarlo correctamente. Ahora, cuando desconecto la alimentación del kit y lo vuelvo a conectar, este vuelve a la "programación inicial" que poseía la primera vez, pero no almacena nada de la programación que yo le grabé(aunque aparentemente no je). En conclusión, quisiera saber si alguno me puede explicar porque ocurre esto y cual es el principio de funcionamiento de este tipo de sistemas. 

Desde ya muchas gracias, y por favor pregunten sobre cualquier dato que necesiten saber.

PD: Adjunto la foto del kit de desarrollo.







 ...


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 5, 2015)

Para que no tenga que configurarla cada vez que encienda la EP2C5T144 FPGA Mini.

Siga los siguientes pasos:

Los pines no usados en la FPGA se tienen que poner como entradas Tri-estado.

Para Programar la FPGA es así:

Desconectar el USB-blaster y enchufarlo en el conector AS.

Abrir el programador, luego seleccionar interfase AS y grabar el fichero del proyecto .POF

Cuando encienda la placa tendra el programa previamente cargado sin que este sea volátil. 


Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola, prácticamente desconozco el tema pero por algo de teoría que he revisado sobre estos dispositivos se que algunos FPGA's guardan su configuración en su RAM interna de tal modo que es "autoconfigurado" cada que se energiza, obviamente los datos de configuración residen en una memoria tipo EPROM externa.

Revisa la página 44 y allí menciona algo de objeto RAM.



> Congratulations, you have created, compiled, and programmed your first
> FPGA design! The compiled SRAM Object File (.sof) is loaded onto the
> FPGA on the development board and the design should be running.


----------



## emaaw (Sep 5, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Para que no tenga que configurarla cada vez que encienda la EP2C5T144 FPGA Mini.
> 
> Siga los siguientes pasos:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Perdón la ignorancia pero con AS a que conector te referís? Al ASP de la placa?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 5, 2015)

En la placa tiene 2 conectores el JTAG y el AS o ASP, asi es a ese conector de la placa me refiero, si se programa con el JTAG, cuando apaga y enciende el programa se vuelve volátil. 






Es por ello que debe seguir los pasos para que no pierda la programación al apagarla, desconecta el JTAG y lo conecta al conector AS o ASP, no olvide seleccionar la interface AS.

Por si las dudas de cual es el conector AS que digo mire el diagrama y pcb de la placa aquí:

http://www.leonheller.com/FPGA/EP2C5T144mini.pdf

Es muy padre la placa y cuando se aprende a programar en ella, puede hacer mil cosas con ese Kit.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## analogico (Sep 5, 2015)

emaaw dijo:


> MI primer FPGA tutorial"(Muy recomendado para novatos como yo: https://www.altera.com/content/dam/altera-www/global/en_US/pdfs/literature/tt/tt_my_first_fpga.pdf).



pero ese manual dice 

Refer to the getting started 
user guide for detailed 
instructions  

asi que  quizas
https://www.altera.com/en_US/pdfs/literature/ug/ug_cii_starter_board.pdf


----------



## emaaw (Sep 6, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> En la placa tiene 2 conectores el JTAG y el AS o ASP, asi es a ese conector de la placa me refiero, si se programa con el JTAG, cuando apaga y enciende el programa se vuelve volátil.
> 
> http://youtu.be/x94rOxKrCcY
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando tener algo de tiempo para poder divertirme con el kit, y si, parece que se puede hacer mucho con este!. Te agradezco mucho las respuestas. Más tarde comentaré los resultados que obtuve programando en el ASP. Saludos!


----------



## emaaw (Sep 6, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Al final conseguí grabar el FPGA correctamente siguiendo los siguientes pasos:

1 - Desconectado el usb del Blaster, conecté el ASP.
2 - Abrí el Quartus y, en la parte de programación del dispositivo, seleccioné en "Mode" la opción Active Serial Programming(ó ASP).
3 - ASP requiere archivo .pof, así que puede que les salte como a mi si quiero eliminar de la lista algún archivo. Esto debido a que, en mi caso, me seleccionó la primera vez el archivo .sof para la programación JTAG. Como ASP necesita el .pof, al cambiar el modo, el programa pregunta si se quiere eliminar los .sof(Solo de la lista). Darle aceptar.
4 - Tildé la opción "Program/Configure", que se encuentra entre las opciones del archivo en la lista.
5 - Conecté el USB del Blaster y le di a "Start".

Con eso ya quedo perfectamente programada. Al principio la intente programar sin estar alimentada y me tiro un error que decía "Can't recognise silicon ID for device 1", por las dudas de que tengan algún problema similar.

Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------

